# parentheses - fuzz/octave problem



## stefanos (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi all!

I'm building a parentheses fuzz. Problem is with the fuzz/octave part.
- Bypass signal works ok.
- Boost works ok.
- Q1/Q5 are ok (also all the other transistors)
- no sound in when the fuzz (or fuzz+octave) is pushed.
- for IC1with ground as reference I get
pin-1 9.1
pin-2 4.6
pin-3 4.13
pin-4 9.1
pin-5 9.1
pin-6 9.1
pin-7 4.6
pin-8 0
- when I select the led clipping and hit a chord, I can see the led reacting.
- is very silent when the fuzz (or fuzz+octave are) is enabled. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!!


----------



## stefanos (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm attaching photos (front and back) in case they help.. 

Is there a way to check if the diodes are ok while mounted?

Thanks again!


----------



## stefanos (May 1, 2020)

Just to say that changing the 5102 (although I was getting reasonable readings), it worked..


----------



## Deaside (May 1, 2020)

stefanos said:


> Just to say that changing the 5102 (although I was getting reasonable readings), it worked..


Did you replace both 5102 ? By the same components ?


----------



## stefanos (May 1, 2020)

Deaside said:


> Did you replace both 5102 ? By the same components ?



I replaced indeed both of them, but with the 2N5457 JFET. AFAIK this is what the RATs use. 

- There are people that used the J201 for Q1 and 2N5457 for Q5 and worked nicely.

- There is also this thread: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/parentheses-mini-fuzz-only-half-working.2878/page-2#post-23483 where apparently it works by swapping the legs of the 5102.. Not sure about that though - haven't tried it..


----------



## Deaside (May 1, 2020)

Thanks buddy, I ordered the regular one, hope this model gonna work properly without changing anything...


----------

